# chocar



## libre_pensador

Ciao!

C'e' un equivalente per "chocar" in italiano? Per esempio: me choca hacer la tarea. Mi aiuta qualsiasi risposta!

Grazie


----------



## Jana337

Ci provo: 

I compiti, che seccatura!


----------



## irene.acler

Mi irrita dover fare i compiti.

De todas formas, _tarea_ puede referirse no sólo "ai compiti", sino también a cualquier forma de trabajo.


----------



## Cecilio

L'uso di "chocar" in questi contesti è colloquiale e il senso del verbo non è esattamente quello di "irritare".

Di solito si dice che qualcosa "te choca" quando ti risulta curiosa.


----------



## irene.acler

Entonces qué significa exactamente en este contexto?


----------



## Cecilio

La frase "Me choca hacer esta tarea" non suona molto normale in spagnolo, ma si può capire come "Mi risulta strano fare questo lavoro", ma forse ci sono altre possibili interpretazioni (varianti regionali, ecc).


----------



## pumy

Certo che il contesto non è molto chiaro. Libre_pensador, spiegati meglio perchè forse nella tua zona questo verbo ha un senso diverso.


----------



## GaN1986

Me imagino que libre_pensador será de México, porque ahí se dice que "te choca algo" cuando no puedes soportarlo, cuando te desagrada.

Así que en ese contexto, más bien es lo que dice Irene.


----------



## reys

GaN1986 said:


> Me imagino que libre_pensador será de México, porque ahí se dice que "te choca algo" cuando no puedes soportarlo, cuando te desagrada.
> 
> Así que en ese contexto, más bien es lo que dice Irene.



Hola! Confirmo lo que dice GaN1986. Esa expresión se dice muchísimo en México como muestra de desagrado _(Ej. Me choca ir al dentista!)_ En esta parte de Sudamérica jamás la he escuchado, pero sería bueno saberlo de gente originaria de otras regiones.

Por otra parte, alguna vez escuché en italianola expresión _"Non posso soffrire..."_ (o algo aparecido) para referirse a que no se puede soportar algo o alguien. ¿Es así?

Muchas gracias y saludos!


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, reys. Por ejemplo:
_non posso soffrire Luigi_
_non posso proprio soffrirlo/la_ / _non lo/la posso proprio soffrire_
significan que no puedes soportar a alguien.


----------



## reys

irene.acler said:


> Sí, reys. Por ejemplo:
> _non posso soffrire Luigi_
> _non posso proprio soffrirlo/la_ / _non lo/la posso proprio soffrire_
> significan que no puedes soportar a alguien.



Gracias, Irene! Ah, ya veo! Solamente se aplica a personas.  Y no hay nada parecido en italiano para objetos o situaciones, como seguramente a eso se refiere la pregunta original de "chocar"?

(Por cierto, tú ejemplo me hizo pensar en el uso de "proprio" y lo abriré en otro thread, ojalá lo puedas visitar.)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## libre_pensador

Grazie per tutto il aiuto! GaN1986, hai ragione. Sono messicana!


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y "Chocar" en el sentido que le ha dado Cecilio, como sería? 

¿Con el sentido que le da Libre-Pensador podría ser _Scochiare_?


----------



## irene.acler

reys said:


> Gracias, Irene! Ah, ya veo! Solamente se aplica a personas.  Y no hay nada parecido en italiano para objetos o situaciones, como seguramente a eso se refiere la pregunta original de "chocar"?
> 
> (Por cierto, tú ejemplo me hizo pensar en el uso de "proprio" y lo abriré en otro thread, ojalá lo puedas visitar.)
> 
> Muchas gracias!


 
Ehm, no, se utiliza también para cosas. Por ejemplo puedes decir:
non posso soffrire questa situazione
non poso soffrire una cosa del genere.
Más bien se hace referencia a una situación en general, como puedes ver.
De todas formas, creo que es más común utilizar esta expresión para referirse a personas.

Espero que sea claro  




Neuromante said:


> ¿Y "Chocar" en el sentido que le ha dado Cecilio, como sería?
> 
> ¿Con el sentido que le da Libre-Pensador podría ser _Scochiare_?


 
_Scochiare_ no existe en italiano.
Cecilio ha dicho "mi risulta strano", mientras que según Libre_Pensador (en el sentido mexicano entonces) significa no soportar. En italiano ho ye dicho "irritare", pero también "non soffrire" podría quedar bien.


----------



## rocamadour

irene.acler said:


> _Scochiare_ no existe en italiano.


 
Forse Neuromante intendeva *scocciare*:

Mi scoccia fare i compiti (= mi infastidisce fare i compiti)
(Questo verbo, forse un po' colloquiale, si usa anche nelle espressioni del tipo "Non mi scocciare!" "Smettila di scocciarmi!", sempre con il senso di infastidire.)


----------



## irene.acler

Ah sì, non ci avevo pensato!!
Sí, en este caso creo que podría quedan bien, no?


----------



## Silvia10975

¡Hola!
 En el sentido mexicano, como traducción al italiano, puedo añadir "mi urta".
"Mi urta il tuo modo di fare"
¿Que opinan los italianos? ¿Lo uso sólo yo? 
Silvia


----------



## irene.acler

No no, está muy bien "mi urta", estoy de acuerdo contigo, Silvia!


----------



## rocamadour

s10975 said:


> ¡Hola!
> En el sentido mexicano, como traducción al italiano, puedo añadir "mi urta".
> "Mi urta il tuo modo di fare"
> ¿Que opinan los italianos? ¿Lo uso sólo yo?
> Silvia


No, no, yo también lo utilizo, Silvia! (Credo che come senso e uso - in questo significato - sia perfettamente intercambiabile con "irritare").


----------



## Neuromante

È vero, Rocamadour, mi ero sbagliato. E veramente controlo sempre le "C" e le "Ch", ma tanto lo avrei  scrito con un´unica "C" cosi che sbagliato sarei stato lo steso. 

Grazie a te e a Irene.
(Non abrei pensato mai di usare "Urtare" in questo senso)


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> È vero, Rocamadour, mi ero sbagliato. E veramente controllo sempre le "C" e le "Ch", ma tanto lo avrei scritto con un'unica "C" così che avrei sbagliato sarei stato lo steso.
> 
> Grazie a te e a Irene.
> (Non avrei mai pensato di usare "Urtare" in questo senso)


 
De nada!
Espero que no te moleste si te he corregido algo


----------



## Neuromante

Ma figurati. Se non mi fanno le correzzione non imparero mai ne la grammatica ne la ortografia


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Ma figurati. Se non mi fanno le correzzioni (mejor dicho: se non mi correggono/correggete) non imparerò mai né la grammatica né l'ortografia


 
Vale


----------

